# 600 rt set up question



## dpedro (Jan 19, 2013)

Right now I have a 5D3 and several L glass lenses. I also have two 600 ex-rt lights with stands and umbrellas. I either need one more to control the others or the remote they made for it. The reviews on the remote were not te greatest because of the lack of low light focusing ability. I am thinking it may still work for me and it's cheaper than buying a 3rd flash. I could also decide to just get a few actual strobes, but they are so expensive and I hear you can do just as good with speedlights. Thoughts? Suggestions? I shoot events and weddings, but want to shoot models and boudoir as well.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 19, 2013)

The 5DIII focuses very well in low light without an AF assist lamp. Unless you also want an on-camera flash, I'd go with the ST-E3-RT. I would have, except I often need to trigger a monolight as well, so I'm sticking with PocketWizard for now.


----------



## eli72 (Jan 20, 2013)

I've used the ST-E3 to trigger multiple 600RTs, and in normal room light with the 1Dx I've had no trouble focusing. My guess is that unless you are shooting in a really dimly-lighted room or you need a third flash you will be happy with the ST-E3. It's also much lighter than a flash when it's in the hot shoe and balances with the camera much better. They also improved on the ST-E2 because it uses 2AA batteries instead of a 2CR5 which was sometimes harder to find.


----------



## dpedro (Jan 20, 2013)

Sounds good, I guess I will get one on order soon. Thanks. Any ideas on lighting kits for models, or do you only use speedlights?


----------



## FunPhotons (Jan 20, 2013)

I love my ST-E3-RT, I'm glad they didn't put an AF light on it. That would be bigger and clumsier. 

For modeling lights I would get some of those battery LED arrays.


----------



## digital paradise (Jan 23, 2013)

How often are you going to be shooting in a studio situation so dark that your camera won't be able to AF? And if you do just get a modelling light or small LED flashlight. If you are in a studio you have time. 

I 'm very happy with my ST-E3-RT. When in studio it sits on the camera. Well actually I carry it around with me, set it to group, shut groups off as a I work on others, use the test button to fire the flash or flashes (meter with Sekonic) and when I'm done it goes on the camera.

When I run and gun shoot the flash goes on the camera. I have two 600's and am going to get a 3rd soon so when I run and gun I will have two other flashes working.

I modified the mini stand that came with it (ordered a replacement) and strap it to my belt/pant belt loop. I cut it down so it was just big enough for the job.


----------



## dpedro (Feb 25, 2013)

Nice MOD, I may try that as well. I have the ST-E3 now and 2 600's. I just did a shoot where the recycle time seemed really damn slow on my 600. I don't know why, but it was unusually slower. I missed several shots. Still think I may opt for a strobe unit like an excalibur, but so far, I really enjoy my 600's.


----------



## RMC33 (Feb 25, 2013)

dpedro said:


> Nice MOD, I may try that as well. I have the ST-E3 now and 2 600's. I just did a shoot where the recycle time seemed really damn slow on my 600. I don't know why, but it was unusually slower. I missed several shots. Still think I may opt for a strobe unit like an excalibur, but so far, I really enjoy my 600's.



What type of AA's are you using?


----------



## digital paradise (Feb 25, 2013)

dpedro said:


> Nice MOD, I may try that as well. I have the ST-E3 now and 2 600's. I just did a shoot where the recycle time seemed really damn slow on my 600. I don't know why, but it was unusually slower. I missed several shots. Still think I may opt for a strobe unit like an excalibur, but so far, I really enjoy my 600's.



The instant rebate is over in 3 days so I just ordered my 3rd 600 yesterday. It will give me a lot of options. 3 light set up for studio and two units on stands with one on camera in a hall type of situation. If Canon ever comes out with a STE3 with AF assist I might get that as well. We'l see.

May as well as too. What type of batteries?


----------



## Pagesphotography (Feb 26, 2013)

definitely pick up an st-e3-rt as everyone else has mentioned...My main reason for it was it was slightly cheaper than another 600 unit, and much lighter/less bulky.

We run eneloops in all our "AA" required stuff fyi.


----------

